# Ticks



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Ticks.....Screew'em!!!!! Lather up boys. They are here






]


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

They've been present for a few weeks now. A couple of weeks ago I had a tick on me for three hours before I realized it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I hate them. Shook the back pack off yesterday and had 2 fall off it. Even with Permethrin for a couple this year


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Shouldn't your title have a thumbs down...  Or do you actually like them?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Wally Gator said:


> Shouldn't your title have a thumbs down...  Or do you actually like them?


What are you talking about? Doesn't everyone love ticks? I love watching them dog their head into my skin and then trying to burn them off

Edit: I think the TU is for the repellent


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

I was in fishing in Alcona over the weekend and pulled 6 off of me( 1 attatched)!! it seems as if these things are worse than ever. I would have thought the deep freeze might have knocked them down a bit. Nope, Nasty B----rds!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have run into them about every state I have hunted, but never here.. Clothes have been soaked since the GF pulled one off her in NE.. But nothing here..


----------



## LawtonHunter77 (Feb 7, 2014)

The ticks are horrible here in my neck of the woods. Thought last year was bad and I was also hoping the harsh winter might have gotten a few. We've also been seeing them for a couple weeks. If I go to the back edge of my property I can count on at least pulling 2-3 off my pant legs while I'm still out there. They are already really bad.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I have run into them about every state I have hunted, but never here.. Clothes have been soaked since the GF pulled one off her in NE.. But nothing here..


I didn't even know we had ticks in Michigan until last year. I guess it just depends on where you go.


----------



## d.winsor (Dec 8, 2013)

I have used permanone since 1992 and used sawyers this year, have never had a tick on me.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

It is weird how some parts of the state really get em and others don't. Been hunting 15+ yrs and didn't get my 1st tick til 2 years ago. Last year I got 7! All started when I was looking at new counties for hunting state land. I hate em. Make my skin crawl

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Been bad here 5 yrs or so,pulled 3 off dog this weekend,and 2 off of me,they suck!


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Wally Gator said:


> Shouldn't your title have a thumbs down...  Or do you actually like them?


Thumb up for Permethrin. You can actually watch them die on your clothing. I have found them in creek bottoms in Newaygo county and in Alcona county.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

While ticks are present in Michigan, they're really not too numerous when compared to what I've experienced in states like Missouri, Arkansas & Texas. I have gotten chiggers in The South also. I have pulled ticks from many areas of the body, including one that had its head buried in my scrotum:yikes: Always take a shower ASAP when returning from the field, cow/horse pasture, rodeo grounds, etc. Then do a tick-check in front of a full length mirror, feeling around all parts of the body & scalp. You will get to know every mole on your body! One usually will discover them crawling on you before they've had a chance to attach.
Do not try to smother a tick that is stuck to your skin with petroleum jelly, nail polish, gasoline, or rubbing alcohol. Do not try to burn the tick while it is stuck to your skin. Smothering or burning a tick could make it release fluidwhich could be infectedinto your body and increase your chance of infection.







Check this article out, How to remove a tick:
http://www.webmd.com/first-aid/tc/how-to-remove-a-tick-overview


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ya'll got me worried just squeezed some Frontline+ on..


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I just pulled 2 ticks off the truck headliner this morning:rant:

I guess all my hunting cloths will be making a run through the dryer tonight.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Found 4 on my pants at lunchtime, after my lunch-break morel walk a little ways away from work. Now I am back in my office, imagining them crawling up my legs. Can't wait to get home and get into a change of clothes. I hate those little demon bugs.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

d.winsor said:


> I have used permanone since 1992 and used sawyers this year, have never had a tick on me.


What stores can u purchase either of those at? I usually always end up with one everytime I'm at my property and this last time scratched my head after I got home and there was one on my scalp. Ugh hate them damn things!! Are those the 2 best sprays for them ? Thanks for info


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like info on the best repellent you can get and use on kids? Took my 7 year old daughter out on 5/8/2014 and had to pull 3 of those things off her that had attached..... SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME!!!

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Tbh though I would rather deal with the ticks than the mossquitos. It was crazy how bad they were today, it felt like I was in Alaska. Didn't last long past an hour before I gave up.


----------



## d.winsor (Dec 8, 2013)

gatorman841 said:


> What stores can u purchase either of those at? I usually always end up with one everytime I'm at my property and this last time scratched my head after I got home and there was one on my scalp. Ugh hate them damn things!! Are those the 2 best sprays for them ? Thanks for info


I use to buy it at walmart years ago but they stopped carrying it. I normally google permanone (Repel Permanone, for Clothing & Gear) and sawyers I like them both. I look for a good price and free shipping. I got 24 oz sawyers at amazon with free shipping this year. Yes these are the two best ones. Sawyer Duranon is a sawyer product but I have never used it.
It is good for chiggers and other insects also, I spray my head net and hat and never have anything flying around me. Spray your socks to keep chiggers off.
When you spray your clothes and let them dry they are good for 6 weeks of use, with up to 6 washings without reducing their effectiveness. When you spray the clothes there is a slight odor, after they dry there is none. Put the dry clothes in a black plastic bag and it will extend their use past 6 weeks.
These are the only products that I know of that are approved for humans to use. Some people buy permethrin for horses, cows, dogs, gardens, etc. and cut it to .5% when these dry there is a odor associated with it. These people would not like me saying the products they use are not approved for humans. If ever in doubt read the product label on the container, it will tell you what it is approved for, if it does not say human clothing it is not. Hope all this helps.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

gatorman841 said:


> What stores can u purchase either of those at? I usually always end up with one everytime I'm at my property and this last time scratched my head after I got home and there was one on my scalp. Ugh hate them damn things!! Are those the 2 best sprays for them ? Thanks for info


I got the Sawyers at Bass Pro Auburn Hills. I would assume Cabela's also carries. National outdoor chains. Locals like Wal-mart, K-mart or Meijer don't have because they don't consider ticks a problem in Michigan. They never used to be but they are here now. You could always go the DEDGOOSE route with Frontline+. Same active ingredient. Only for clothing not for skin application for all Permethrin.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Dicks sporting goods also sells it.
That is where I picked mine up, a couple of weeks ago.
As others have said, that stuff is awesome & I've never had a tick on me since spraying down my hunting clothes!


----------



## SteelBender77 (Apr 14, 2014)

Where about is everyone from? I have hunted for years in the woods and never had to pull a single tick off my cloths let alone my skin. I have always wondered this too because I have never seen them on my dog or anything else. Where I currently reside, the two of us go for runs through the woods daily. Nice little hiking trails around here.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

cabelas has 2 sizes of sawyers in their mem. day flyer on sale.one was a areasol can like ops pic.other was a bigger spray pump bottle.not sure on price as I don't have flyer with me.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

john decker said:


> cabelas has 2 sizes of sawyers in their mem. day flyer on sale.one was a areasol can like ops pic.other was a bigger spray pump bottle.not sure on price as I don't have flyer with me.


I buy the bigger spray bottle and it does not go as far as you would want.. 2 sets of camo, pants and shirt is about it..


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I buy the bigger spray bottle and it does not go as far as you would want.. 2 sets of camo, pants and shirt is about it..


I've been in the woods for over 30 years and have NEVER had a tick on me. Found one on my daughter's jacket while getting her ready for school a couple weeks ago. The jacket had been hanging by the basement staircase overnight. No clue where it came from. I picked one up somewhere Saturday that attached to my thigh. Noticed it Sunday morning taking a shower. It hadn't started to feed. Hate them!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.gamehide.com/ElimiTick_Bug_Proof_Clothing_by_Gamehide_s/166.htm


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the helpful info much appreciated!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Just a warning to everyone....


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

wartfroggy said:


> Just a warning to everyone....


Jeez, now you tell me.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Jager Pro said:


> Jeez, now you tell me.


This is Michigan for God's sake man....no ticks here...should never have fallen for it!.....there could be pics floating around?:sad:


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Old window faded can from King's Sport Shop, Baldwin Michigan. Original Permanone used on a Kentucky turkey hunt 1995. They don't go afield down there without it!!! They'll bite your **** in Wisconsin also....bigtime! Don't even talk about Missouri. Our state will be totally infested very shortly. They have arrived!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Put frontline on my dog on tuesday,pulled 7 ticks off her yesterday,and 2 this morning!:rant:


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

In the past 5 years they have really exploded in PA too. I remember shooting a buck and field dressing him, and then dragging him back to sit with my father. As I sat there I could see those buggars jumping ship off that buck.... We use the same spray now and have had great luck... I used to hate finding those bastards crawling on me... Makes you feel like you have em all over you all day long. 

Have not seen a lot in Michigan. We did run into them over near Baldwin during a trip there with my lab... But nothing like we have seen in PA.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

I deer hunt Illinois every year. Pick many bloated ones off of fresh kills and they drop off as the carcass cools. You'll find scrapes with the blood swelled, bursting white little bastards, right in the middle of them! Kentucky,Tennessee killed turkeys will have a boat load of the in the wing pits (arm). Very creepy!:rant: Takes a couple of months for a bite to completely heal. They juice you with the anti-coagulant big time!!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

It appears "it's on" with the ticks this year. One of my wife's friends went out for morels a couple days ago with her husband and they brought home 40+ ticks on themselves. Not sure how they did on shrooms. 

I picked up a 9oz can of Sawyer's permethrin at Bass Pro earlier today for $7.99... they had about 6 cans left. Also picked up 2x6.5oz cans of Repel Max 40% deet. The Repel plus the Sawyers cost $18 out the door. That's almost cheaper than a gallon of gas & a match to torch your untreated tick-infested wears at the end of the day...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## d.winsor (Dec 8, 2013)

Quack Addict said:


> It appears "it's on" with the ticks this year. One of my wife's friends went out for morels a couple days ago with her husband and they brought home 40+ ticks on themselves. Not sure how they did on shrooms.
> 
> I picked up a 9oz can of Sawyer's permethrin at Bass Pro earlier today for $7.99... they had about 6 cans left. Also picked up 2x6.5oz cans of Repel Max 40% deet. The Repel plus the Sawyers cost $18 out the door. That's almost cheaper than a gallon of gas & a match to torch your untreated tick-infested wears at the end of the day...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you hunt with a camo gun be careful of that deet, If you get it on your hands or your gun touches any thing with deet on it, it could ruin your camo.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> Put frontline on my dog on tuesday,pulled 7 ticks off her yesterday,and 2 this morning!:rant:


Idk what medication you are using, but the kind that I give to my dog isn't supposed to repel the ticks. It's supposed to kill them if they bite the dog.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> Also picked up 2x6.5oz cans of Repel Max 40% deet. T


Guys I know in the south where the ticks are real thick say they appreciate a nice cold drink of it and go back to biting.. :lol:

With that being said with the rain we have gotten, this is gonna be the absolute worst mosquito season ever, IF and its a big IF we ever warm up..


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

SteelBender77 said:


> Where about is everyone from? I have hunted for years in the woods and never had to pull a single tick off my cloths let alone my skin. I have always wondered this too because I have never seen them on my dog or anything else. Where I currently reside, the two of us go for runs through the woods daily. Nice little hiking trails around here.


 I have found them in Marquette, Allegan Counties, and every county in between. But they're really not as bad in Michigan as they are in the Southern & in the SouthWest states.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

SteelBender77 said:


> Where about is everyone from? I have hunted for years in the woods and never had to pull a single tick off my cloths let alone my skin. I have always wondered this too because I have never seen them on my dog or anything else. Where I currently reside, the two of us go for runs through the woods daily. Nice little hiking trails around here.


Until i started treating my garments with the spray from sawyer. They were horrible. Now they are a non-issue
I find these pesky ticks all over the Bald mountain recreation area, Saint johns marsh & Harsen's Island. (I just assumed that they were equally as bad thru-out our state)


----------

